# كيفيه التعامل الحمامات والتواليت , تنظيف أرضيات الرخام



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2010)

*
* *تنظيف أرضيات الرخام *
 
 أفضل طريقة لتنظيف الأرضية المصنوعة من البلاط أو الرخام ، تتمثل في استخدام الممسحة والماء الممزوج بالصابون ، وإذا كانت ثمَّة آثار للعصير أو الشاي على الأرض ، افركيها بمزيج من الأكسجين السائل ، بمعدل ربع كمية الماء المستخدم ، جففي مكان البقع وأعيدي المسح مجدداً إذا احتاج الأمر إلى ذلك.
 
 
 
 *تلميع , المائدة*
 
 استخدمي الخل الابيض لتلميع ادوات المائدة مثل البراد والعلبة والغلاية حتى تصبح اكثر لمعانا.
 
 
 
 *الحمامات والتواليت*
 
 لتنظيف الحمامات والتواليت افرغي محتويات زجاجة كوكا كولا على الارض وادعكيها جيد.
 
 *رائحة الشواء*
 
 ضعي البخور للتخلص من رائحة الشواء في المنزل وأن يكون على صفيح ساخن واتركيها تنبعث في المنزل.
* 
* *آثار الطلاء*
 
 يمكنك التخلص من آثار الطلاء على بلاطات الحمام والبلاستيك والجلد باستخدام مزيل الطلاء.
 
 
 
 *الاكواب الزجاجية*
 
 للمعان الاكواب الزجاجية استخدمي اقراص الفوار المباعة مع بعض انواع معجون الاسنان واسكبيها في الكوب ثم لمعيها بها.
 

م ن ق و ل






​


----------



## Nemo (17 أبريل 2010)

بجد جميل ومفيد جدا وحاجات فعلا بنحتاجها
ربنا يعوضك يا ابوتربو ميرسى كتيييير


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا 
ميرررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2010)

Nemo قال:


> بجد جميل ومفيد جدا وحاجات فعلا بنحتاجها
> ربنا يعوضك يا ابوتربو ميرسى كتيييير


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

*
جميل مهم

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> جميل مهم
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> ...


----------

